# Washers And Ladder Golf



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

Last weekend, I saw a family playing Washers, and I can't wait for DH to build me a set! We also saw Ladder Golf, which I have seen before, and that looks simple enough to make.

I wonder if any of you handy OB gents have made these? Do your families play?

here are some links, if you don't know what I am talking about:

http://www.laidbackracing.com/Washers.html (although the targets I saw were boxes with open tops, and a PVC tube in the middle, so that the washer could land in the tube, outside the tube but in the box, or outside the box)

http://www.geocities.com/campertime/games/ladderball.html


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, we have played both. The Ladder Golf - we call it Hillbilly Golf. My sister and friends have sets. We have the instructions to make it, but it isn't done yet. Maybe DH will read this....ha!

Washers is a game I grew up with. My friend made the course as suggested just recently. Only 21 is too high for us. Takes us hours to play. It's not as easy as it looks. When I was growing up, we used coffee cans, lined with gravel. We then put the coffee cans in a wooden box. So the point system was 3 pts. in the box......5 pts. in the can. IMO, it's easier to play this way.

P.S. I grew up in Kentucky. Everybody played washers....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want this game! They look easy to make as well. I've played it a few times...just haven't gotten one yet!

Bean Bag Games


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Jolly,
That looks like a simple game to make yourself. 
I have a backpack of kids game such as horse shoes, frisbees, ball & toss, etc...
This weekend we went camping with some friends who had kids too. The kids came up with a tournament of games. They paired each kid with an adult and you had different rounds to play. They made the rules and everything. I was so impressed. It was a lot of fun. That backpack hadn't been used that much in 5 years.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

We play washers all the time. Made a set of boards wih three holes,just like the beanbag game boards. The beanbag game isreal popular here now. www.cornholoe.com
We call it cornhole, bags are filled with corn, there are several places toplay in and around town here even tournaments. Kids just love it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Hello,
I'a happy you posted these games,;saw a family playing washers and it looked like fun.
I checked out the web site nice pics.
Sounds like a Mod to me







Lighter wt then horseshoes








Jan


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Great topic... and funny you should mention it as I built a set of washer boards last weekend... TOO SIMPLE... outdoor carpet, particle board and ripped 2x4's.... the kids all love it... there a bunch of sites out there but build your own...

http://vander-boards.com/


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, this washer game is too cool.

I want to build one of these. Can anyone give me sizes of washers and some infor on how to build the boards?

54telluride


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Certainly... there are as many versions of this game as there are stars in the sky but we built what we liked... made up some of our own rules... and have had a blast with it!

Board is 4'X2'

We cut three 4" holes (get slightly smaller with carpet)

We connected the two boards with 10' of rope but tied off knots on the inside to make the distance 8' making the tossing distance 12' as you have to throw from behind the board

We used green "Garden Lattice" outdoor carpet from Home Depot- bought 4 sq yards to cover

Washers are fender washers from the auto parts store- 2 1/2" washers (I painted 4 of them one pattern and the other 4 another)

We tacked 2x4's ripped in half around the board to create a frame and then two ribs placed halfway btwn the hole edge and outside frame for stability

Here is the sight we referenced... http://www.thewasherboardco.com/ But there are a bunch...

NOTE: we initially put PVC pipe in the holes but found the hard edge difficult for the kids.

I will post a couple of photos later... hope that helps!!

Our own rules:
El Nueve= Three 3 pointers in one turn is instant win
11-0 is skunk (game over)
17-1 is Whitewash (game over)
Once you reach 21 and if you still have washers in your hand you are required to toss them and make contact with the board first.
Have fun!

Scott

p.s. Photos posted.... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=101


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

Scott, that looks awesome! thanks for the pics!


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Scott,
Nice work. Thanks for the info. I guess I have a weekend project!

Bruce


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We used to play a similar game years ago when I camped with my grandparents...it involves heavy, 4 inch washers and 5 inch steel pipe pieces. We would dig the pipe into the ground so the rim was even with the ground. Then you toss the washers like horseshoes. A ringer was when the washer went into the pipe. You had leaners also, which was when the washer hung over the edge of the pipe. Same principle, a little different. I actually have the set from my grandparents that the kids and us use now.

Steve


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

2outbacks said:


> Last weekend, I saw a family playing Washers, and I can't wait for DH to build me a set! We also saw Ladder Golf, which I have seen before, and that looks simple enough to make.
> 
> I wonder if any of you handy OB gents have made these? Do your families play?
> 
> ...


OMG, looks like fun but I hope I dont get hit on by my sister while Im playing.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Look like fun.
The first time I ever seen it. I kept hearing this loud noise and thought what the heck is that.
Then I saw what they were doing, May have to make some for next season.

Don


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

LOVE WASHER PITCHING... http://www.gulfbreezers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=57 for the board I built and if you peek into the "Gallery" you will see pictures...

Allsixofus


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! This is a new one to me.









And BTW, just what I needed... ANOTHER PROJECT!!!









AAARRGGHHHH!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nesquik (Mar 7, 2011)

That is the best game i have ever played in my whole life. Ladder Ball is so much fun we bring it to every picnic and outdoor events. Every one we show ladder ball to like the game so much they got there very own ladder ball set of the web for a great price like mine.


----------

